# B13 Painting My Mirrors??? Yes or No



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm having my entire car painted, Its in the shop right now. Im getting it Super Sonic Blue with Silver Flake is the color. Can't Wait. My question is I have a 92 Sentra SE, It has stock black mirrors that dont look very nice, or at least they wont with a new paint job. Should I paint the mirrors? Yes or No. The body shop manager said not to because the paint my come off. They do a very good job on painting, but will the paint still to the plastic. If someone has painted their mirrors. I would love to hear how it turned out. Im curious, because I think the mirrors would look a lot better with them painted. I need to tell them soon to paint them or not. Please help. Good Idea or Bad Idea. Also what about the handles, leave them black or paint them blue? 

Also take a look at my car domain site and tell me what you think of the car so far B13 Sentra


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

why the hell would you want to paint your mirrors? why don't you just take them off.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes,
It makes the car look more complete.

Seth


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> why the hell would you want to paint your mirrors? why don't you just take them off.


They are off, I want to know if I should have them painted like the rest of the car. :dumbass:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> why the hell would you want to paint your mirrors? why don't you just take them off.


chill dude
he just wanted some opinions


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> chill dude
> he just wanted some opinions


Dude, Im the one wanting opinions about painting MY mirrors. The body shop said probably not to do it, but I have seen quite a few SE-R's with painted mirrors. I want to know if the paint would stay on my power mirrors if I painted them. And also see if anyone has experienced any problems with them.

:cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i was telling Jaralaccs to chill, not you

yes, the paint will stick if they prep and primer the plastic correctly


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> i was telling Jaralaccs to chill, not you
> 
> yes, the paint will stick if they prep and primer the plastic correctly


Do you know what they should do to prep it so the paint sticks? I want to get them done, but I want to bring them a way to prep it so the paint will stick, as of now they arent painting the mirrors, just my car, but I think if would look cool. Just dont know how to convince them to do it.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah, there is special prepping methods for certain types of plastics, metals, etc. to make the paint stick the best.
the body shop _should_ know how to do it.


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> yeah, there is special prepping methods for certain types of plastics, metals, etc. to make the paint stick the best.
> the body shop _should_ know how to do it.


The reason they doubt the paint sticking is because I had armor-all on the mirrors to try and make the plastic shine, The manager said Armor-all is a painters nightmare. So I dont know. I might just buy some B13 Sunny mirrors that fold in on their own. But not quite sure. Then I would paint the sunny mirrors and they already have paint stuck to them. So that would work better.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you can use various products to clean the armor-all off
even some Dawn liquid soap and water and/or rubbing alcohol will get most of it off


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

If your in doubt about the amour all then when they prep them they'll have to scuff them up anyway's, a light sand will look after that. Yes definately paint the mirror's to match you'll be much happier in the end!


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

im sorry, did I miss something, you don't mean the actual mirror part where you see your reflection riiiggght?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

he meant the mirror assembly/housing


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i say go for it. there is a B13 around me with the painted mirrors. adds to the look of the car. just make sure that the paint wont fade for awhile. mirrors are often the most faded parts on cars.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i say yes.. make the car more complete like wes said.


----------

